

Java to Objective C tool - colund
http://j2objc.org

======
scorpwarp23
Interesting approach! However, as stated on the website, doesn't that lack of
a UI port make it a pretty half-baked approach.

I understand of course that the way UI is coded in iOS is very different from
Android.

I can see this is a far better approach than Cordova & PhoneGap in that I can
just port the logic across from my Android app. I have always hated the
Cordova approach and found it nothing better than a glorified hack.

Even so, while this approach should save dev time considerably for startups
like ours won't it also complicate the dev cycle in terms of writing device
independent logic?

Another question. Is it a two way tool? Will it convert my Objective C code to
Java?

Also, your GitHub README is incomplete. Would like to see some proper
examples.

~~~
siddharthshah
Docs & INSTALL are in there. Should have written a better README though. Just
tried it on some old android app code and it crashed.

